# Umbrella Swift



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

If you were going to purchase an Umbrella Swift, would you get a medium or a large? If I ever get one, it will be only one.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Medium I think. I know mine is not large.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Definietely one that fits your niddy noddy


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Definietely one that fits your niddy noddy


I have the Ashford Niddy Noddy. Any ideas?


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm smiling to myself. I have no idea what you ladies are talking about.  I'm guessing it pertains to spinning.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks! Now, I won't feel so dumb if I hear someone talk about an unbrella swift or a niddy noddy. LOL


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Country Lady said:


> Thanks! Now, I won't feel so dumb if I hear someone talk about an unbrella swift or a niddy noddy. LOL


I didn't know either, but was embarrassed to ask. Thanks. 


stef


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Stef NEVER be embarrassed to ask. None of us were born knowing what this stuff was.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

WIHH, I _like_ your Zebra yarn! That will knit up very pretty!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Love your zebra yarn!!!!

The Ashford Niddy Noddy makes a 5' skein. The medium swift says it will take up to a 6' skein, so that should work for me... right?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yep, sounds like it will work out just fine.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Thanks. I got a nice Amazon gift card from people clicking through my site when they buy and I also have 3 $5 cards from Swagbucks. I am thinking of maybe getting a swift. Hmmmm....


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Here is a blog entry I found showing a do it yourself umbrella swift made from a discarded patio umbrella.

My DIY yarn swift &#8211; made for $5
http://cheaplikeme.wordpress.com/2009/03/03/my-diy-yarn-swift-made-for-5/

Very clever.

Have a good day!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Love that pic, WIHH! It just looks like you are having so much fun!:grin:


----------

